# 8-Steps To Basic Mock Rib Cast-On - Machine Knit



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know if there's a Basics section for Machine Knitting here on KP, but wouldn't mind figuring out how to start a separate page for things like Mock Rib. Sample done a couple years ago on KnitKing CompuKnit III

*Picture #1:*
First, bring out the required number of needles for your main knit piece to "E" position. Using the 1x1 needle pusher, put EON back into "A" position (out of work). eWrap across those needles.
*Picture #2:*
Push stitches back against the gate pegs / posts. Knit 1 row. Hang weights.
*Picture #3:*
Knit required number of rows for your ribbing times TWO. Our sample is around 24 rows for a 12-row hem.
*Picture #4:*
Bring all the needles to "D" position Remove weights & cast-on comb
*Picture #5:*
Begin filling in the empty needles you brought out from "A" position with the stitches from the cast on ewrap row.
*Picture #6:*
Bring all of the needles to "E" position, hang your comb and weights.
All needles to "E", hang comb and weights. Make sure ALL of the latches are open. Knit required rows for your garment. Cast off the work on your machine as required in your pattern
*Picture #7:*
Roll your work vertically, knit side out and give a good tug on the work to help set the stitches. Let it rest, preferably overnight, but at least several hours.
*Picture #8:*
This is the mock rib taken off the machine. When you steam / press your work, DO NOT press the mock rib hem. It needs that elasticity.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice Tutorial. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

I could never successfully do an e-wrap so I used to do a 2 x 1 mock rib on my LK150 and casted on with waste yarn, then ravel cord. I also used to knit one row at a looser tension which allows for a better fold (e.g. knit 15 rows, 1 row at looser tension and then knit another 15 rows).

Now I just reform stitches for 1 x 1 rib.....takes longer but looks better.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I had forgotten about the mock rib, like the look. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Informative.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Great tutorial and photos! :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great tutorial, Marge. For those who would like to save it on their computer, I copied everything it into a Word file, then converted it also into a PDF document:


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Was this done on a bulky? I'm wondering how this would look done on a standard 4.5 KM. Would you use every third needle just to make it a wee bit more defined? Excuse the question...I'm still very new at this.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Auntiesue said:


> Was this done on a bulky? I'm wondering how this would look done on a standard 4.5 KM.


The pictures look like a standard gauge (4.5) knitter


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Re mock rib.

I always used to use 2 x 1 for mock rib.
Looks more like true rib and if knitted on a tight tension it will pull in quite well.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

maggieandrews said:


> Re mock rib.
> 
> I always used to use 2 x 1 for mock rib.
> Looks more like true rib and if knitted on a tight tension it will pull in quite well.
> ...


Thanks Maggie. I like to do a mock rib on baby items as it is usually lovely and soft, especially for prem or tiny baby items.


----------



## Teddylyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you! Great reference tutorial!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> I don't know if there's a Basics section for Machine Knitting here on KP, but wouldn't mind figuring out how to start a separate page for things like Mock Rib. Sample done a couple years ago on KnitKing CompuKnit III
> 
> *Picture #1:*
> First, bring out the required number of needles for your main knit piece to "E" position. Using the 1x1 needle pusher, put EON back into "A" position (out of work). eWrap across those needles.
> ...


Thank you mkdesigner. I use this a lot but start with WY.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Great tutorial, Marg. I've never tried mock rib but looks like something I should use. Thanks for posting.
Also, IMHO, this is the right location for posting any MK help. :-D


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

A great tutorial! I love to see tips and such good tutorials posted. Very helpful and a great learning opportunity there. I hope to see more folks doing that.
Also thank you Ginny for putting this into a PDF file. It was so easy to copy.
Alexandra
CO-MO, USA


----------



## Susie50 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have done the mock ribbing and my standard gauge machine, set your tension 2 numbers less. EX. If you are knitting a sweater on tension 8 the mock ribbing would be done with tension 6.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx for the PDF


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Great tutorial on the mock rib . Thank you for sharing and posting.
GinB- thanks for the conversion to a PDF document.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great Tutorial and pictures!! And Thanks so much for putting it into a PDF GinB !


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

alan55 said:


> I could never successfully do an e-wrap so I used to do a 2 x 1 mock rib on my LK150 and casted on with waste yarn, then ravel cord. I also used to knit one row at a looser tension which allows for a better fold (e.g. knit 15 rows, 1 row at looser tension and then knit another 15 rows).
> 
> Now I just reform stitches for 1 x 1 rib.....takes longer but looks better.


Alan, I got a tool off Susan Gualiumi's site for the 6.5 mm machine (LK-150) that has two latch tools on one handle, spaced so you can latch up every other needle, two at a time. It lets you do hand-latched rib twice as fast.

It's the last one on this page:

http://www.guagliumi.com/tools/mid-gauge.html


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great tutorial would love to see more of thes posted as a newbie to machine knitting. Thanks for the PDF.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Meemeeto3 said:


> Great Tutorial and pictures!! And Thanks so much for putting it into a PDF GinB !


Many thanks from me also..have downloaded/saved.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you love to see these tutorials since I am still learning any help is great.&#128516;&#128079;


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

alan55 said:


> I could never successfully do an e-wrap so I used to do a 2 x 1 mock rib on my LK150 and casted on with waste yarn, then ravel cord. I also used to knit one row at a looser tension which allows for a better fold (e.g. knit 15 rows, 1 row at looser tension and then knit another 15 rows).
> 
> Now I just reform stitches for 1 x 1 rib.....takes longer but looks better.


When you speak of using 2 x 1 mock rib are you speaking of which needles you place into WP? Would this mean instead of casting on EON you instead cast on 2 then skip 1 or the other way around?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

GinB said:


> Thanks for the great tutorial, Marge. For those who would like to save it on their computer, I copied everything it into a Word file, then converted it also into a PDF document:


That's wonderful, GinB. Many thanks.
Marge


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for this. Nice clear instructions with good pictures. I have been learning to use my mothers old chunky machine. Some scarfs and cowls have been ok. Now trying jumpers. Tension too tight on first, bit small but will fit my daughter so don't matter. Half way through one for me now and doing the ribbing by hand. Will try this out on next one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Auntiesue said:


> When you speak of using 2 x 1 mock rib are you speaking of which needles you place into WP? Would this mean instead of casting on EON you instead cast on 2 then skip 1 or the other way around?


As you suggest; cast on 2 and skip one.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

randiejg said:


> Alan, I got a tool off Susan Gualiumi's site for the 6.5 mm machine (LK-150) that has two latch tools on one handle, spaced so you can latch up every other needle, two at a time. It lets you do hand-latched rib twice as fast.
> 
> It's the last one on this page:
> 
> http://www.guagliumi.com/tools/mid-gauge.html


Thanks but I only do undo from one needle at a time (as instructed in the manual) and use the supplied single latch tool.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

alan55 said:


> As you suggest; cast on 2 and skip one.


Thanks Alan!! I'm thinking since my machine is a standard with very small stitches, it might look better if I use 2 x 1 instead.  Will give it a try to see how it looks.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

The machine in the picks is standard, 4.5mm. Thanks for adding about the 2x1, Alan. &#128522;
Marge


----------

